# Bought Back My 2008 23Rs



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Long story short...Sold my 2008 Outback 23RS to friend about 5 years ago and he needs to sell it and decided to buy it back dirt cheap..









They really didn't take to much care of it and was not used to much. And of course when you don't use it that's when things tend to break down.

I just need help on a couple of things.

1.) Roof Slide out tracks have bent. I tried re-scrwing it in, but on the next slide back in it just ripped right through the track. I know there was a few threads showing this issue, but is there any site that I can just purchase the new track?

Is this the track: http://www.trekwood.com/products/175634/Track-Slide-Out-Door-6-

2.) The 2 rear handle you use to pull out the rear slide have broken also. Are those handle the same as the door handle? (Have unit in storage right now so can't measure.)

Any help at all would be great.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> Long story short...Sold my 2008 Outback 23RS to friend about 5 years ago and he needs to sell it and decided to buy it back dirt cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes that looks like the right track.Allthough my unit is newer.The 2 rear pull handles can be found at Home Depot ect.Nothing special about them.


----------

